# this weekend whats on



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

whats on this weekend near ottawa or within 2 hours or so.... thanks


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Madawaska on the 30th. Might be a hair over 2 hours......But a great place to shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*30th*

think its a fita thing right.. not 3-d...


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

trois rivers there is a 3d ted.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the Fita is on Saturday the 29th and 3D on Sunday the 30th.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*flying feathers*

oaa book says fita ........


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Website states 3D.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll shoot whatever they have there that day.....


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Its a 3D shoot at Madawaska on Sunday.
Its a Fita shoot on saturday for the summer games.
If you look at the book they have 2 shoots listed for Madawaska on
the Sunday. But it is a 3D shoot.
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*wow*

actually the book lists 3 shoots and the third doesn`t even mention fita or 3-d on page 14 5th entry from the bottom of lists... does`not help clubs to get people out...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

The mistakes in the book were brought forward by Joe after it's release.Most of us remember how that went over with the powers to be!
Great shoot,super people.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thinking of going.What is the starting time,also shotgun or random?
Thanks,Charles.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

G'day Charles,

The OAA website says that it is a 10am shotgun start. 

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rides*

mike and I are going if any one wants to go and split the gas .... leaving about 6;45 am call me or e-mail ted


----------

